# king fishing and bull red fishing



## Joshthefisherman (Sep 16, 2009)

would it be ok to use a 9ft ugly stick rod with a 550 ss penn reel for fishing for king and bull reds and maybe some surf fishing


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

it would work fine!, load it up with some 14# sufix!


----------



## rlbonds (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes.......i've caught a lot of bull reds from the surf on a 9' Ugly Stick with a 650.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

oh yea.. plenty of rod


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

some time you will need something a little bigger might want to go with a 7500 penn with 14-20 LB line :usaflag


----------

